# Air leaking from hardwood floor corners



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Most likely you are just feeling the cold air, not feeling anything blowing. You would have to do a blower door test, to see how well the building is sealed. As for the walls, it depends on if the contractor really insulated the building, or skimped.


----------



## chamajid (Dec 24, 2014)

It does not feel in all areas of the hardwood floor but some. And in the corner, definitely feel chill air coming in.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Worry about it on Monday and call a home inspector that has a Flir camera, and have them go around to look for cold spots, etc..


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You can use talc or baby powder o find out if its actual air coming in, or just the heat your body is losing to those areas. About 3 foot above the floor, sprinkle some of the powder and if it blow around, air leak, if not, its your body losing heat in those areas.

Corners of a house are always cooler in winter then the rest of the wall.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Attempting to correct air infiltration mistakes that were made at the time of construction is successful in some minute areas but in general those mistakes that were made deep and early in the construction process are basically impossible to correct. Example: If you caulk this little area and that little area the cold air finds another avenue of entry.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Attempting to correct air infiltration mistakes that were made at the time of construction is successful in some minute areas but in general those mistakes that were made deep and early in the construction process are basically impossible to correct. Example: If you caulk this little area and that little area the cold air finds another avenue of entry.


Sometimes it does. But when it does, its less air then originally came in.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

It would seem that air is leaking under the bottom plate of the wall. If you ever seen a carpet that was dark/dirty along the wall, this is the same thing happening --- air leakage. I would not be using silicone caulking. If you remove the baseboard and put latex door/window caulking between the floor and the 2x6 bottom plate of the wall, that might help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Rim joist been insulated yet?
Anyone air sealed any of the openings under the house yet where wiring and plumbing was run?
Has the floor been insulated in the crawl space or basement?
If there's foundation vents has anyone closed them yet?


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

Sealing the rim joists seams to be the most reasonable answer to me. I'm in a new house 2 years old now and j had the same issue. Some spots getting drafts and cold. Especially at the rear of the house where the wind usually hits. Build did caulk the rim joists and push in fiberglass insulation in each square but I still had leaks. I hired a spray foam guy over the summer who removed all fiberglass as sprayed each rim joist. Now everything is warm, sealed and no drafts. A bit pricy but well worth it


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Where I am we can call national grid and they will come in a do a free top to bottom energy audit and make recommendations.


----------

